# Contador ascendente y descendente



## juandazero (May 24, 2011)

Necesito por favor que me ayuden a terminar este circuito
el cuicuito que debo entregar se trata de un contador sincrono con ff jk de 0 a 15 con dos displays y pues yo elijo si es descendente o ascendente, tengo ya la parte donde asciende hasta 15 pero al tratar de descender cambian los reset y no se que hacer hay no c como implemetarlo si me pueden ayudar les agradeceria


----------



## MrCarlos (May 24, 2011)

Hola juandazero

Fijate por acá, hay varios circuitos que te pudieran servir de ejemplo para desarrollar el tuyo.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/contador-programable-ascendente-descendente-439/index8.html

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## juandazero (May 25, 2011)

Bueno necesito una pequeña ayuda de ustedes por favor
necesito hacer un contador de 0 a 15 con dos displays hasta este punto normal ya lo tengo hecho el problema es que en cualquier parte del conteo se pueda descender, lo debo hacer con flip flops en sincrono tengo ya una parte pero no he podido solucionarlo todo
les agradeceria que me ayudaran


----------



## Gerardo1892 (May 25, 2011)

mira amigo hay mucha info en el foro sobre contadores. Pudieras usar el 74ls192 (contador descendente ascendente segun comolo quieras usar) el arreglo estara en tu creatividad


----------



## juandazero (May 25, 2011)

es que no puedo utilizar 74ls192 si no pues lo hubiera utilizado hace mucho tiempo
por eso escribi que con flipflops jk no puedo con mas integrados aparte de esos


----------



## MrCarlos (May 25, 2011)

Hola juandazero

Ve si te sirve el adjunto para continuar con tu proyecto.
Si no te sirviera déjame ver tu diseño a ver que te puedo recomendar.

El archivo .ZIP adjunto contiene el mismo circuito desarrollado con el Software LiveWire.
Qué simulador utilizas Tú ?

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## juandazero (May 26, 2011)

algo parecido es, pero es de forma sincrona y sin 7483
aqui muestro lo que tengo hecho pero todavia me falta esta en proteus


----------



## MrCarlos (May 26, 2011)

Hola juandazero

Estuve probando tu circuito en ISIS de Proteus, solo lo tengo por unos días ya que es una versión Demo por lo tanto no puedo guardar nada de lo que haga con él.

Hice el contador en CircuitMaker el cual te puede servir de ejemplo para continuar con el tuyo.
Como no puedes utilizar el 7483 para convertir de binario natural, que da el contador, entonces hay que hacer un sumador para convertir a BCD 2 Display’s.

Hay varios métodos para convertir de binario natural a BCD. Uno de esos métodos es sumar 6 al binario cuando este es igual o mayor de 10.

Espero estas imágenes te sirvan para continuar con tu desarrollo en ISIS de Proteus.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## juandazero (May 29, 2011)

Necesito una pequeña ayudita de ustedes muchachos
es acerca de un contador con solo flip flops jk sincronizados que cuente hasta 15 la cosa esta en que tiene que ser ascendente y descendente, es decir yo puedo ir en el 9 y de hay descender con un pulsador ya tengo la mayor parte hecha del circuito el problema esta en que si desciendo desde quince no c como hacer para que cuando llegue a 10 cambie a 9 hasta terminar en 0 aqui esta el archivo en proteus


----------



## MrCarlos (May 29, 2011)

Hola juandazero

Quiere decir que el que te adjunté no te sirve ?.
Por Qué ?

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## yerry (Nov 5, 2011)

HOLA MrCarlos veo q si pudiste hacerlo para 2 display nose si seria mucho pedir si se pudiera hacer con un 74ls193 en vez de un sumador la verdad es que soy muy nuevo en esto de la electronica


----------



## BKAR (Nov 5, 2011)

el sumador esta para pasar de bin de 4 bits a BCD...por eso esta conjuntamenet ese arreglo de 2 AND y 1 NOR

claro el 74ls193..es ascendente..descendente--pero da asi (0.1.2...15)--solo te muestra esos valores-- igualmente tendria que usar algo para pasar del 10 al 15 a BCD para los Displays..
bueno el 74ls192 es asc/des BCD (0.1.2..9)


----------



## yerry (Nov 6, 2011)

gracias ya estuve calandole y no pude me cuenta 0,1,2,3,4,5,10,11,12,13,13,15 creo q*UE* estuvo mal la conexion q*UE* hice q*UE* se reiniciara en 5 pero no*-*se como q*UE* cuente hasta el 9 q se ponga el 1 en el display de decena y q*UE* despues en el 15 se reinicie la vdd esto es muy dificil para mi pero muchas gracias de todos modos


----------



## BKAR (Nov 6, 2011)

yerry dijo:


> gracias ya estuve calandole y no pude me cuenta 0,1,2,3,4,5,10,11,12,13,13,15 creo q*UE* estuvo mal la conexion q*UE* hice q*UE* se reiniciara en 5 pero no*-*se como q*UE* cuente hasta el 9 q se ponga el 1 en el display de decena y q*UE* despues en el 15 se reinicie la vdd esto es muy dificil para mi pero muchas gracias de todos modos



si buscas hacer eso con el 74ls192 ..o el ls193  busca en el foro ese tema ya esta muy discutido


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 6, 2011)

Hola yerry

El tema aquí es: *contador ascendente y descendente.*
Así que supongo que eso es lo que pretendes hacer con el contador 74LS193. Cierto ?.
Este contador, aunado al circuito que está en el mensaje #8 (Segunda Imagen) sería como el de la imagen adjunta.

Para que cuente correctamente y no como la secuencia que mencionas en tu mensaje #13 te falta agregar un inversor al MSB(S16).

Si buscas una ayuda efectiva debes mencionar todos los antecedentes y escribir claramente lo que pretendes hacer o resolver. Trata de que los demás te entiendan NO de que Tú lo entiendas. Escribe para los otros no para Ti.

Ve si te sirve el circuito adjunto. Por otra parte: Que simulador tienes ?.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## o000 (Nov 9, 2011)

¿Puedes usar un decodificador para el display? Si si lo puedes usar la forma mas facil es que solo cheques con leds como funciona y al final le pongas el decodificador y lo unico que tendrias que hacer seria que tu salida es un numero de 4 bits, solo minimiza para cada uno de los leds las funciones que quieres tener que no es tan dificil y solo ponle que en la Q final regrese a las Q iniciales. Aunque no puedas usar decodificador yo te recomendaria que lo hicieras asi y luego hicieras el decodificador con las compuertas que puedas usar. Espero que me entiendas, lo que digo en resumen es que pongas todas tus J y todas tus K para cada led y generes las funciones que te generan la cuenta hasta al 15, usando binario no te importa que sean decenas no nada de eso, eso solo te afecta al mandarlo al display.


----------



## yerry (Nov 9, 2011)

ok muchas gracias voy a armarlo y aver si me sale muchas gracias de verdad por tomarse la molestia muchas gracias


----------

